# A nice thing about our hobby



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

One of the nicer things about this hobby is the sheer variety of activities involved in it. This won't be news to most of us, as we hear about "wood work track, laying, scenery, etc." pretty early in our model railroading "career." Though I've been at this awhile, I had the idea graphically illustrated recently. For over a month now, I've been hard at work on one particular structure project, an engine house. It has motorized doors, interior lighting, and elaborate interior detail. This is because it is a very foreground building; right at the front edge of the layout, and at eye level. It got to the point that this project was beginning to very closely resemble having a job, that I "had" to do for so many hours, each day. Hokey smoke Bullwinkle; wheres the fun in that! 
So, yesterday, I packed away the still uncompleted engine house, and started making some trees for the layout. This simple, and most importantly, different activity; relaxed me and put the fun back in my hobby time.
The point here is that we are very lucky to be able to change things up; whenever we choose. If your hobby is collecting say, stamps or coins; you do pretty much the same thing all the time. Not so, model railroading. We are lucky indeed! 

Traction Fan


----------



## Dano (Aug 26, 2012)

I always seem to have three or four projects simmering. One car rebuilding project took almost two years to finish for one reason or another. No deadlines, no sweat!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Exactly!

The variety of activities related to a model railroad is what
we try to put across to New folks coming into the hobby.

Much of the time I spend on the layout is in building a building
or a structure such as the recent ice platform project. 

You can sit and fiddle with tiny little parts that you want to
put together to represent some facet of your project and
have a relaxed enjoyable time.

Meanwhile, about that terrible derail cause by a distracted
switchman. 

Don


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree with all that has been said. The layout for me is mostly a winter project, so I only work on it for about 4 to 5 months then it sits pretty much untouched in the summer. With the short time frame, I can have several projects going at once. The beauty is your not waiting around for something to dry, you can work on another part of the layout or another structure, what ever is needed.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

IlliniViking said:


> I agree with all that has been said. The layout for me is mostly a winter project, so I only work on it for about 4 to 5 months then it sits pretty much untouched in the summer. With the short time frame, I can have several projects going at once. The beauty is your not waiting around for something to dry, you can work on another part of the layout or another structure, what ever is needed.


Bingo!
My model railroad is my winter "sanity tonic" from early November till late April, then it's rarely touched until the classic car show season is concluded in Michigan.
I've always got three or four different things going on at once with the layout. Right now I'm hot on the trail of installing flashing red lights in police cars, adding a couple more animated billboards, and getting up the nerve to weather some rolling stock.
I typically spend 12 to 15 hours each week fiddling with my layout.
How much time do YOU spend?
Bob


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

raleets said:


> I typically spend 12 to 15 hours each week fiddling with my layout.
> How much time do YOU spend?
> Bob


Maybe a Saturday, if nothing else requires my attention.


----------



## p51 (Nov 12, 2015)

I work with a guy who builds tank and airplane models. The other day he declared that doing so is the top of the mountain for model making. Another guy who's Dad builds models of sailing ships quickly defended that hobby.
Then, I started to name all the stuff as a model railroader I need to do that he never does, and he said, "Okay, you have a point as you do stuff I never need to mess with..."


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*You Too!!*



DonR said:


> Exactly!
> 
> The variety of activities related to a model railroad is what
> we try to put across to New folks coming into the hobby.
> ...


DonR., Not more than 30 minutes ago I did a gear cleaning and lube on my 1450 AHM/Rivarossi 2-8-4 Berkshire and while running her back & forth on the test track...gave her the juice in reverse(while painting some trim on a building) and Launched her off the Work desk into my rocking chair....I got a 5.5 on my dismount from the East German Judge...oops the cold War is over..really!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

MacDaddy55 said:


> DonR., Not more than 30 minutes ago I did a gear cleaning and lube on my 1450 AHM/Rivarossi 2-8-4 Berkshire and while running her back & forth on the test track...gave her the juice in reverse(while painting some trim on a building) and Launched her off the Work desk into my rocking chair....I got a 5.5 on my dismount from the East German Judge...oops the cold War is over..really!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


MD55,
Got a good yuk out of that one since just yesterday I was goofin' around with a little four-wheel trolley on my test track, reached for a slurp of my beverage, and watched it take off like a rocket off the end of the track and on to a GLASS table about five feet away! 
Fortunately, some other "stuff" on the table brought it to an abrupt halt before it hit the concrete below. 
No damage, other than an elevated heart rate and a few choice words heard only by the spiders in my garage. hwell:
Nice to be able to share these things with other goobers. 
Bob


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*There She goes!!*



raleets said:


> MD55,
> Got a good yuk out of that one since just yesterday I was goofin' around with a little four-wheel trolley on my test track, reached for a slurp of my beverage, and watched it take off like a rocket off the end of the track and on to a GLASS table about five feet away!
> Fortunately, some other "stuff" on the table brought it to an abrupt halt before it hit the concrete below.
> No damage, other than an elevated heart rate and a few choice words heard only by the spiders in my garage. hwell:
> ...


Bob it must be the warm weather conditions we mid westerners live in...NO...maybe its just frozen blood vessels to our brains!! glad the Trolley mad a safe landing!!:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

12 to 15 hours a week? With everything else going on, it's a good MONTH for me when I can find that much time.

Nevertheless, I agree with the general sentiment -- I love the variety in the hobby. Truth to tell, my LEAST favorite part is laying track, ballasting it, and wiring everything up. Structures, scenery, making little vignettes, and actually operating trains is much more my preference.

Since my "new and improved" layout is more or less on hold due to funding constraints (kids in college), I am currently working on a Christmas-themed diorama. I've actually managed to make a little progress each day, and even a couple hours most weekends. Shooting for completion by NEXT Christmas.


----------



## IlliniViking (Dec 13, 2009)

Several factors control how much time I have to work on the layout. When the stars align, I can get a good 15-20 hours a week in, but very seldom do they align so I probably average about 7 to 8 hours a week.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*One neat hobby to be involved with!*

One thing that was not mentioned, is the time used daydreaming on possible future
improvements on ones layout.
I also like the idea, that your able to take a step back to ponder and even quit for a while. Regards,tr1
I also enjoy returning to this hobby after a brief break.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Problem with me is that I don't "daydream".......instead, I "nightdream" after getting up around 3am to relieve the bladder I get back in the sack and think about stuff to do with my layout. Sometimes it goes on for hours. 
My wife thinks I'm nuts.......and she's probably right.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

tr1 said:


> *One thing that was not mentioned, is the time used daydreaming on possible future
> improvements on ones layout.*
> I also like the idea, that your able to take a step back to ponder and even quit for a while. Regards,tr1
> I also enjoy returning to this hobby after a brief break.



I think this is an especially valuable point, often when planning a project, (including the layout), I will consider several different solutions to the same problem. Given enough time, (this is the part that drives my wife crazy) I will settle on the most practical and easiest way to do it. Often my wife has different ideas that are not practical, and I have to explain why. For example I have decided to try just window screen painted and sprinkled with ground cover, with tubes installed for trees. I will try this idea out on displays for trees that I will be selling at York in the spring, stop by and see what you think of the idea, E-57, Blue hall.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

I found out this hobby doesn't stop at the trains themselves. 
I, as some of you may remember, am in the middle of building my train room.
A 12' x 16' separate room addition onto my house. 
This brought out carpentry skills I never dreamed I had. (Sad to find out at 67 years old, though.)

I already put my N gauge layout in there. It's fun to actually be operating a train again.
The room is almost done. I have the walls and ceiling to go. All insulated.
Once I put them up, then I can start laying my track for my O gauge layout.

So yes, I agree. The diversity of our hobby is unlimited!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

RonthePirate said:


> I found out this hobby doesn't stop at the trains themselves.
> I, as some of you may remember, am in the middle of building my train room.
> A 12' x 16' separate room addition onto my house.
> This brought out carpentry skills I never dreamed I had. (Sad to find out at 67 years old, though.)
> ...


I was planning to insulate my attic in anticipation of building my layout there. I priced out the materials to do it myself and then got a quote from a company that did it. The quote was within a few dollars of my price for the materials, so I had them do it. They were in and out in one day, and I didn't itch, it was a large attic and would have taken me several days. My recommendation is to go ahead and price out the materials, and then get a quote for the professionals to do it. You might be surprised at how small the difference really is, and they will do it much quicker that you can. One thing is that they may have specialized equipment that you need to rent or do without.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Favorite cartoon*



raleets said:


> Problem with me is that I don't "daydream".......instead, I "nightdream" after getting up around 3am to relieve the bladder I get back in the sack and think about stuff to do with my layout. Sometimes it goes on for hours.
> My wife thinks I'm nuts.......and she's probably right.


 raleets;

My all time favorite cartoon in Model Railroader Magazine was similar to your post above.
Husband is lying in bed dreaming of the great railroad empire he will build.
Wife is lying next to him dreaming of a giant bolder falling on the track, directly in front of his
express train! T'was ever thus!
Of course your wife thinks you're nuts. They all think we're nuts; and yes, they are all right! :smilie_auslachen:

Regards;
Traction Fan


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

traction fan said:


> raleets;
> 
> My all time favorite cartoon in Model Railroader Magazine was similar to your post above.
> Husband is lying in bed dreaming of the great railroad empire he will build.
> ...



A cartoon in Model Railroader Magazine that I like, the wife was browbeating the husband for wasting so much money and time on his model railroad. In the next frame, when guests are looking at the layout, she is the one bragging about the skill and value in building the model railroad.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I love that variety of things to do in the hobby. I tend to rotate - build a building, do some scenery or "landscaping, work on a loco, build something weird (animation, etc). And of course there are always the trains to run. So much fun. I'm never bored.


----------

